# First dug ground lip jar



## Tony14 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey everyone got out digging today only came back with one good keeper. My first ground lip jar[]!! I dont know a thing about them so can you guys let me know? I need to get a redbook lol. MASON'S / E / PATENT / NOV. 30th / 1858

 Thanks for any info


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 28, 2007)

L&W on base. Its a quart jar


----------



## Bixel (Aug 29, 2007)

I dont think those jars are insanely valuable, but damn they are nice! I just love the look of them, and how most are so crude. They are just awesome old jars, good score man!


----------



## Baydog51 (Aug 29, 2007)

Tony- I love those old fruit jars. My RB9 shows your jar to be #1994-1 valued at $35-50.  Gary


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 29, 2007)

wow its really worth that much! lol I think that this might be the best bottle i dug so far this year sad enough as that is! [] I was really glad to pull this out. Ive never dug a fruit jar with a ground top before and was hoping my first one would be a quart one because i love the way they look.And i really like the shape of the s's in mason's. Thanks for the info! 

 P.S. where can i get a copy of the red book?


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Tony--I am a jar collector.  How close to accurate is the color of the posted picture?  In jar collecting, color is not everything but it is pretty darn close. If it cleans up well, there is no damage and the color is as deep as it looks in the photo,  you have a very valuable jar.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 29, 2007)

wow thanks you guys! I took some more pics outside... to try and get the color better. The glass is in great shape with just a couple of chips around the lip (i think there from being ground down?) And it is kind of stained. This first pic its between an aqua lightning and a clear ball


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 29, 2007)

next to the lightning


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 29, 2007)

alone...can anyone give me any more info on this one?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2007)

That's not a super rare jar but its a very nice one. For every 100 I see I may see one that nice. It is an 'E' which is uncommon, it has crude embossing, and its from a known glass house Lorenz & Wightman in Pittsburg. Great find.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey thatnks gunther! Whats the age of this one you think?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2007)

L&W glass is pretty early. Probably late 1860s to about 1874. Jar collectors may be able to narrow it down more. I love early Pittsburg glass.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 29, 2007)

The color is tough to see.  Maybe a picture thru the heel looking up at the sky would help.  Like you said the S's are great.  Nice jar.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 30, 2007)

wow that early! I would have guessed 1880's as the earliest! Thanks gunther! Heres some more pics of it...


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres another...


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 30, 2007)

last one...lol i love this hobby!! I just figured this was a 5 dollar common one. I love it when im wrong[][][] Thanks for any more info!


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 31, 2007)

hey cobaltbot do ya need any more pics?


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 31, 2007)

Tony, I was trying to see if it was a color other than aqua.  Studying the redbook 90% of theses letter jars A - Z were quarts and only came in aqua.  Your's is listed in Qt aqua only.  There were a couple letters that also came in apple green.  I'm quessing your's is aqua but still a sweet find.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 31, 2007)

yea its like a darker aqua... a little lighter than a ball blue and a little darker than my lightning. So 35-50 is the book value then? Thanks everyone for the help!!


----------



## madman (Sep 1, 2007)

hey tony nice find! that baby is old!  wow thanks for sharing i havent seen that one, be very carefull with it its very fragile, great find mike


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Mike!! The glass is pretty thick so i think im safe!! This ones stayin in my collection for a while[]I really really like them s's...I want to get out diggin again! Hopefully before tuesday...I start school again.[&:] Oh well senior year one more to go right!


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 19, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Qt-Masons-K-Patent-Red-Book-not-listed_W0QQitemZ200174708754QQihZ010QQcategoryZ892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 alright you jar guys....Is there a difference between this one and mine besides the letter? Is K an uncommon letter and thats why this ones up so high?


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 20, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 23, 2007)

well its went for 130...Anyone know if theres a difference? haha Im hoping mines the same.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to reply, had to figure out where I left my redbook.  In my opinion it's as you suspected, and as the seller stated it's not listed with the L & W base in the redbook.  Where most letters A - Z have several variants of base embossing, errors, etc. there is only one K listed in Qt and Hg. and that is the unmarked base variant.  I think all letters have an L & W base listed except K and M.  And now K has shown up so I would say they definitely made an M also ( W is listed - Hmmmm)  All of these letter jars seem to be pretty good except a couple of the many C variants and half of the  N variants (must have made a ton of those).  Your jar is a nice one anyday.

 Cobalt 

 P.S. The unmarked base Qt is listed as $75 - 100 compared to most letter unmarked base Qts averaging $30 - 40, again I believe this is because it (was) the only K variant listed.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thankss for the great info on that! It definately makes sense. This christmas ill be getting a redbook so it should get easier from there[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, #10's been coming for a long time now, but gotta be close, ya may want to wait on that.  You'll simply be amazed at how many jars are listed!


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 26, 2007)

hmmm i think i might just take that suggestion and wait.


----------



## cookie (Nov 26, 2007)

Tony-There is 1 important issue about your jar that hasn't been discussed much.....if that staining or cloudiness doesn't come out of jar it would diminish the value of the jar greatly...professional tumbling would help restore it....but that's an added cost.I have dug tons of jars and have run across this proble..hope this helps-John


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey John i actually just got this one tumbled. Its on its way back to me right now. Ill post a pic once i get it.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 30, 2007)

Here it is...


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice job tony!

 By the way, didn't you buy a lightning from me? Cause that lightning sure looks familiar![]
 If so...send it my love.......[&:]


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2007)

haha yup thats the lightning i picked up from you [] Still sittin right in the middle next to this jar on my shelf.

 Hows everything going with you?


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 23, 2007)

[][]
 Hehe, I thought that was the one!

 []miss the lil fella[]

 Good to see him in a good home! []

 Doing good out here!
 Starting my digs again!


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2007)

haha yupp its safe and sound[] 

 Glad to hear that your startin your digs up again! Weve currently got about 5 inches of snow and weve got 5 more expected by tonight [&:].


----------



## Tony14 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Steve, a W just showed up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-MASONS-W-FRUIT-JAR-PATENT-1858-MARKED-L-W_W0QQitemZ330214531077QQihZ014QQcategoryZ892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

